# Rocky Mountain Sherpa info?



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

This Rocky Mountain Sherpa is in the "local" Internet buy and sell. It's actually in a different city. My brother lives nearby so I'm trying to talk him into buying it for me.
From the poor picture, it looks to have bullmoose bars which I figure should date it in the mid to late 80's.
I think I see SIS shifters. Looks to be in good condition.
Just found some Rocky Mountain catalogues online. Looks to be a 1987 and sits about the middle of their line.
Not much info in a Google - mostly touring bikes by that name. Anyone know more about it?







l


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

'87 was the first year with index shifting (M730) and this looks to be older than that. I'd guess 84-86.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> '87 was the first year with index shifting (M730) and this looks to be older than that. I'd guess 84-86.


+1 Looks like Deerhead to me. Sherpas were the stout bike.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I can see dia comp brakes and levers, friction shifters, deraileurs look to be deerhead tho. The seatpost looks beyond maxed out so hopefully he?she didn't ride it like that you might have some frame issues. Nice classic RM those decals are the first ones they slapped on all their models I would say its an 84" the first year RM sold outside van.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

ypour bike is a 1987 Rocky mountain Sherpa last year before sis shifting


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I think I stand to be corrected. I just finished this fine specimen out of Victoria BC. It sat outside or under a porch for a while it was on the verge of rust. Cleaned up real good. The woman said it is orig {except tires}but there are conflicting parts on it. It could be that Rocky built this using whatever best parts they had. I know this would be second gen Sherpa because it has the straight chainstays at BB. The conflicting parts are magura hooded levers, deerhead drivetrain/brakes, early Tange headset////////but it has Ritchey stem,36 hole Saturne rims, Specialized cranks,that 34 MegaRange tooth cog could it be as old as 85? Any Rocky Mountain collectors out there that can give me more info?


----------

